# I know I can improve my e-commerce



## CG Kid (Apr 1, 2017)

Basically, my site's been getting a lot of traffic with buyer's intent, but I'm not converting to sales. They know the price and the product before hitting the link and the price is very competitive so I know that's not the problem.

The problem has to be with the e-commerce.

This is the shop...

https://www.shamelessprotocol.com/shop/

But this is a landing page for example

https://www.shamelessprotocol.com/product/dont-drugs-t-shirt-free-shipping-2/

Let me know what you guys think I can do to improve.

I'm experienced with digital marketing but new to the t-shirt side. Any advice would help. I studied some other e-commerce and noticed a lot have a countdown plugin.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I am not an expert, but your site looks like a mess to me...I would rebuild the whole site 

I'm gonna take my pop corn and wait to see what guys will tell you. This will be interesting. -.-


----------



## danandnao (Dec 29, 2016)

This is a more attractive landing page https://www.shamelessprotocol.com/shop/ but I think you need some more designs. 

I think the font on the tee with the huge amount of text is not so nice. It's sort of an overwhelming amount of test too!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I think the designs are creative but a little off. Like Jesus's text is in comic sans which doesn't look right with the rest of the art. The molecule shirt the words and the pic are too close together or something. This spacing of the phrases on the don't do drugs shirt feels off too. Totally feel like these would sell if you cleaned them up a little. It just feels a little off. Unless you've been selling offline tons then just consider me the odd man out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

wow, i feel tired and mentally assaulted 

i'm definitely not hip, nor do i pretend to be,
but it seems like the wrong direction when your front page has this quote 



> *Bit-hes Love Guinea Pigs*


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

into the T said:


> wow, i feel tired and mentally assaulted
> 
> i'm definitely not hip, nor do i pretend to be,
> but it seems like the wrong direction when your front page has this quote




I think it means a guinea pig as in someone trying something new. Not the animal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I mostly concur with Jen and Dan.

Things to consider:

One purchase for 100 site visits is generally considered a decent ratio. Though in my experience it varies a bit at different times of the year and month. 
The more items you have that fit a particular niche interest, the more likely you are to get a purchase from a visitor interested in that niche--as they are more likely to find something that suits them.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

jennGO said:


> I think it means a guinea pig as in someone trying something new. Not the animal


ok

i still think women are not too keen on that particular moniker,
unless it is among very close friends and not as the first thing they see on a stranger's website


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

into the T said:


> ok
> 
> i still think women are not too keen on that particular moniker,
> unless it is among very close friends and not as the first thing they see on a stranger's website




Depending on the audience it could be funny. To me it is obviously meant as tongue-in-cheek humor and is in reference to some song or movie but I can't place what. Guinea pig isn't part of the actual phrase in the movie/song lol. 

The only problem with it I guess is it could potentially alienate a female audience if it seems more like a "guy site" whereas the designs are seemingly unisex. But not a deal breaker IMO and likely for his target audience they would find that sort of humor acceptable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paytocart (Feb 24, 2017)

Still, your website is not so attractive in visitor end. My first advice is to re-design your website by added attractive elements.


----------



## CG Kid (Apr 1, 2017)

NOW I'm getting a good amount of sales ! It just took a bit for it to kick in I guess.

But *****es do love guinea pigs! Maybe I should change it to "Females Love Guinea Pigs"? The only reason I put that there is to establish that the female gender loves guinea pigs and that's cool. My Guinea Pig, Meatball, is a serious chick magnet.

What theme do you recommend to make the site more attractive? I am kinda new to wordpress.


----------



## CG Kid (Apr 1, 2017)

Wait! Ladies love guinea pigs! I'ma change it now!


----------



## Maxcat (Nov 23, 2014)

CG Kid said:


> Wait! Ladies love guinea pigs! I'ma change it now!


If you're changing to Ladies Love you need a guinea pig names James Todd.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

CG Kid said:


> NOW I'm getting a good amount of sales ! It just took a bit for it to kick in I guess.
> 
> But *****es do love guinea pigs! Maybe I should change it to "Females Love Guinea Pigs"? The only reason I put that there is to establish that the female gender loves guinea pigs and that's cool. My Guinea Pig, Meatball, is a serious chick magnet.
> 
> What theme do you recommend to make the site more attractive? I am kinda new to wordpress.




Lol maybe you need a blogpost about the guinea pig to explain it?? Or put it elsewhere on your about page idk it is totally not related to the rest of the site and seems more like an inside joke. Ladies is a good less alienating substitution 

Maybe do some theme that is more psychedelic considering your audience. Browse theme forest. Look for other t-shirt sites related to your shirts for inspiration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

a day later and sales have kicked into high gear

it's a dmt miracle,
where the guinea pig lovin' bitc-es at?

oh well,
we had some fun, i guess


----------



## fidelmartin (Jun 15, 2017)

hy dear,
Your website is not engaging from user end. I think you should first modernize your website with good-looking UI.


----------

